# Industrial Apps



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Advice abounds, apps are not understood. What do you mean? Like phone apps?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Good for you :thumbsup: I hope that works out. Let me know what you think.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

iPhone or Android?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

they manufacture food ? you mean like soylent green, or chicken nuggets ?


----------



## FCR1988 (Jul 10, 2011)

For android I use Elec Pro. It's a pretty decent app. One thing I like about it is that it has the in squared for conductors and conduits so you can use that instead of table 9. The motor Calc's are okay. I tend to do the calculation anyway just to make sure but for the most part it's a good app. It's only 4.99 too.


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah, I guess they process food. I have an htc evo 4g and elec pro for it. Any kind of Allen bradley parts apps?


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

I've heard A-B is releasing some apps for selecting some components later next year (2012).

I have seen other people use this:
https://market.android.com/details?id=it.android.demi.elettronica&feature=related_apps

Take note that there are several other cool tools related to the electrical industry on that page as well.

I have an iPhone and I have an app like this, this is the android version. You'd be surprised how often you use it.

http://www.androidzoom.com/android_applications/tools/bubble-level_fqxe.html


----------

